
25 University of California Retirees Receive Annual Pensions Exceeding $300K /yr - masonic
http://californiapolicycenter.org/25-uc-retirees-receive-annual-pensions-exceeding-300000/
======
masonic
Author / analyst interview here:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/5900201-university-of-
california...](https://audioboom.com/posts/5900201-university-of-california-
defies-sacramento-what-is-to-be-done-jcbliss-pacificwatch)

